# Alter e-mail account verschickt ungewollt emails



## Der Peter (10 April 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

gestern abend habe ich eine e-mail von einem alten email-account bei AOL erhalten.
Ich habe auf den Account seit Monaten nicht mehr zugegriffen!
Neben mir standen auch noch einige alte Kontakte von mir als Empfänger. 
Natürlich habe ich sofort in meinen alten Account geschaut - ich hatte einige mailer daemons in meinem Postfach aber NICHTS in meinem "Versendet"-Fach!!! Nur die letzte Mail vor über einem Jahr - eine Weiterleitung an meine aktuelle email-addresse (gmail).

In der Mail war ein Link. Vorsichtig habe ich den vorderen Teil des Links gegooglet, dabei handelt es sich um irgendeine philippinische Universität. Also habe ich den Link kurz geöffnet. Da stand dann irgendwas von wegen "You're here because a friend invited you. Please wait..." und dann hab ich das Ding auch sofort wieder geschlossen. 

So weit so gut... Jetzt mach ich mir natürlich höllische Sorgen!
1. Hab ich nen Wurm auf meinem Rechner, der ausgerechnet von einem uralten Account aus emails versendet?
2. Auf der Seite wurde nix runtergeladen - muss ich mir dennoch Sorgen machen, dass sich durch das blose Anklicken des Links irgendetwas auf meinem Rechner installiert hat?

Ich danke euch schonmal vielmals für eure Antworten!

Besorgte Grüße,
der Peter


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2012)

Die Absenderadresse ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gefaked. Einen Absender zu fälschen ist kein Problem. Das bedeutet also nicht zwangsläufig, dass das von Deinem Postfach oder Deinem Rechner aus verschickt wurde.

Vergleiche das mit einem Brief: da kannst Du als Absender auch "Angela Merkel" draufschreiben, ohne dass die Post meckert. Bei E-Mail ist das nicht anders.


----------



## Teleton (10 April 2012)

> Neben mir standen auch noch einige alte Kontakte von mir als Empfänger.


Spricht das nicht dafür, dass doch das alte Postfach geknackt wurde, woher sonst sollen die alten Daten der Kumpels haben?


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2012)

....schon möglich! Der Angriff wäre dann aber zum Zwecke des Spamversand auf das AOL-Konto gerichtet gewesen. Zwangsläufig müssen dann Nachrichten auch nicht im Ordner "gesendete Mails" liegen, da deren Versand über einen anderen Client und nicht über Webmail erfolgt ist (kann man z. B. mit Outlook am eigenen Rechner vergleichen). Auf jeden Fall sollte Peter sein AOL-Passwort ändern.

@ Peter, so ein Link muss nicht zwingend zu Schadsoftware führen. Womöglich wollte man nur was verkaufen oder über deine Daten mit einer abenteuerlichen Lügen-Story um Geld betteln.


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Spricht das nicht dafür, dass doch das alte Postfach geknackt wurde, woher sonst sollen die alten Daten der Kumpels haben?


Ein Indiz, ja, aber kein Beweis.


----------

